# 2014 Deer Hunts... Awful Quiet



## panFried (Nov 10, 2014)

This is my first kill this year with new bow. Whacked this guy Saturday evening using doe call and doe scent. The rut is on!


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2014)

Congrats man!

Give us some details! Treestand or ground? Broadhead? What kind of Bow.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice one man. Good to see someones getting something! Had one shooter buck come in this year and he didn't present a shot! Went out this past friday and saw NOTHING!


----------



## earl60446 (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice! Going down in a couple weeks to my buddys to hunt long weekend.
Tiim


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Nov 10, 2014)

Rut is still more than a month away. Kids killed some does this weekend though. Doesn't get good here until Christmas week!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 10, 2014)

You really Hoyt him with that one! Good buck. Got a decent one with the bow plus a doe. Got a pic floating around on here in one of the threads. Passed on more chip shot does this year than ever.


----------



## panFried (Nov 11, 2014)

Jim said:


> Congrats man!
> 
> Give us some details! Treestand or ground? Broadhead? What kind of Bow.



Sorry about that! I'm using a Hoyt Vertrix XL which I bought after using an old Big Horn Reflex. I shoot excel carbon 340 arrows with Blazers and Rage 2 blade. I sat about 18-20ft in an oak in my Summit Viper SS climber. 

It was evening Hunt on a cool but sunny day (full moon). I set-up about 25 yards from small pond on my left and down wind from about 4-5 scrapes laying in front of me. A valley of hard woods ran from my right and down behind my back. As soon as I got in the tree, I used a doe call 3xs (primos can call - first time), almost immediately a small buck came out of valley on my right and stayed about 40-50 yards distance as he made his way up to scrape line. I proceeded to watch him and I called 2xs more. He just worked the line of scrapes out of sight. As he left I proceeded to dispatch Tinks doe-in-rut on wafers below my stand hoping the breeze would carry. 

As sun proceeded to set I used the call in a 3 burst pattern every so often. Then at 5pm I saw this guy hit the far side of pond. I was in a standing position with heart pounding! I made 2 more calls and grabbed the bow. Statue like, I watched him sniff the air. A few seconds later he started stomping thru the shallow pond right to me. I knew he had the scent and with his head forward like a hound dawg, he came with in 20 yds. He was on a mission. Heart pounding and adrenaline pumping I drew back the 65lb draw and put a bead behind his front shoulder. I waited as he can closer, hesitating to the 15yd mark. I let him start to pass so not to hit his shoulder and I started to guess my timing. I let it rip... Whack! He hopped up in an arching C leap and let out a growl so loud my buddy heard it clearly at 100 yards. He took off passed the pond and face planted 30yds away! AWESOME!!! I fist pumped the air and I even think I said a few expletives. That was it. I waited in stand for 10mins watching him and when I was sure there was no movement I climbed down and started trailing the blood.

My buddy met me in the middle with a high five and a bear hug. The rest is in the photo.


----------



## panFried (Nov 19, 2014)

Check out this buck my buddy got Monday evening! He was using Remington 7400 .270 ballistic tips. I heard him shoot at least 4 times but only hit once because of a heavy case of buck fever (shakes).


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Nov 20, 2014)

Very Nice


----------



## JMichael (Nov 22, 2014)

Nice! is that double brow tines I see trying to stick up there?


----------



## Keystone (Nov 22, 2014)

Saw plenty of Deer, just didn't see them close enough or on the right side of the property line!


----------



## earl60446 (Nov 22, 2014)

Got a small 5 pointer friday morning at 8am. Just sitting in my lawn chair smoking the gurkha beauty cigar and he walked up and said, "Hey pal, got a spare cigar", I said, "Sorry pal, my last one". So he ran off about 40 yards, made a right turn, then another right turn and stopped about 50 yards away, lifted up his hoof and flipped me the bird. Sumbitch, that is a "shootable offense" as my chicago cop buddy tells me. Winchester supreme elite 12 gauge sabot fixed his ass. Whole hour hunting and 2 hours dragging.
Tim


----------



## panFried (Nov 23, 2014)

earl60446 said:


> Got a small 5 pointer friday morning at 8am. Just sitting in my lawn chair smoking the gurkha beauty cigar and he walked up and said, "Hey pal, got a spare cigar", I said, "Sorry pal, my last one". So he ran off about 40 yards, made a right turn, then another right turn and stopped about 50 yards away, lifted up his hoof and flipped me the bird. Sumbitch, that is a "shootable offense" as my chicago cop buddy tells me. Winchester supreme elite 12 gauge sabot fixed his ass. Whole hour hunting and 2 hours dragging.
> Tim


That's awesome! I've heard many stories similar of people smoking, eating, napping, using the john when a deer just decides to pay a visit. I'm still waiting for a porch kill :lol:


----------



## panFried (Nov 23, 2014)

JMichael said:


> Nice! is that double brow tines I see trying to stick up there?


Yeah if you look close he has double set of G2s even a third on the left but not quite an 1". He's got a kicker on the right tine. Pretty knarlly rack with the broken tines and trash but I'd take it


----------



## JMichael (Nov 24, 2014)

panFried said:


> earl60446 said:
> 
> 
> > Got a small 5 pointer friday morning at 8am. Just sitting in my lawn chair smoking the gurkha beauty cigar and he walked up and said, "Hey pal, got a spare cigar", I said, "Sorry pal, my last one". So he ran off about 40 yards, made a right turn, then another right turn and stopped about 50 yards away, lifted up his hoof and flipped me the bird. Sumbitch, that is a "shootable offense" as my chicago cop buddy tells me. Winchester supreme elite 12 gauge sabot fixed his ass. Whole hour hunting and 2 hours dragging.
> ...


I quit smoking 3 years ago, but with 45 years of smoking behind me, I've probably killed as many dear that walked up on me while I was smoking a cigarette as when I wasn't smoking. And while I'd don't recall one ever waking up while I was eating, I've got a few porch kills. At one place I lived for a few years, I put a feeder 30 yds from my back porch. Most of the time I'd just watch the activity, but one 8 point and a few does wandered by while I was siting on the porch during deer season with my bow and the available meat in my freezer was a little low. :mrgreen: I had flocks of turkeys (in excess of 35) come through at times. It's hilarious to watch a bunch of turkeys on ice thats at a 15° slope. One slips and slides downhill and bumps into another one and the fight is on. And when you get about 10 pairs of hens trying to fight on ice when they can barely stand up as it is, it just gets funny.


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 25, 2014)

I have done the same thing. I have dropped cigarettes to take shot before.


----------

